# A3 Sedan questions and the odd S3 questions



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

1) Will the A3 S-Line have the same front bumper as the S3, or can you get it as an option ? ( I really don't need another fast car, but I want the S3 looks, excluding the exhaust as that will be an S3 exclusive) *WILL COME WITH S3 BUMPER OR S3 STYLE FRONT BUMPER*

2) Whats the price of the A3 fully loaded, from the Fourtitude articles there is a ton of high end options and looks like you can easily add 10K of options over the base price

3) Will we know individual option prices any time soon ? ( S3 steering wheel option, would be a must)

4) Does the S3 have a more aggressive DSG mapping (faster shifting, rev matching on downshifts for S3 only ), than the A3 (does the A3 get rev matching)

5) What brakes does the A3 get (rotor size and front and rear piston #'s ? 

6) I saw the S3 gets 340mm front brakes, does that include 4 piston calipers front, 2 rear ?

7) Unclear, is whether or not the S3 comes with MMI standard ? *MMI IS STANDARD ON A3, WITH A SMALLER SCREEN, NAVI OPTION COMES WITH A BIGGER SCREEN (probably standard on S3) *

8) Does the S3 get an sort of magnetic ride suspension ? ( If so, does the A3 have it as an option)

9) I see a lot of talk about electronic slip systems. Does the S3 have an physical LSD; helical, clutch, hydraulic, magnetic ?

10) Is the DSG in the S3 stronger than the A3's DSG, or just remapped for the extra power ?

Yes, its a lot of questions, but I'm sure others are wondering some of the same things lol.. Don't think Fourtitude will have all of the answers right now, but when your talking to AoA, let them know :thumbup: *WILL UPDATE WHEN NEW INFO IS FOUND*


----------



## BenGieCruz (Jan 31, 2013)

those are really good questions.

In my case, I do want the S3 but I like the front bumper of the A3 better than the S3...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Boosted 01 R said:


> 1) Will the A3 S-Line have the same front bumper as the S3, or can you get it as an option ? ( I really don't need another fast car, but I want the S3 looks, excluding the exhaust as that will be an S3 exclusive)
> 
> 2) Whats the price of the A3 fully loaded, from the Fourtitude articles there is a ton of high end options and looks like you can easily add 10K of options over the base price
> 
> ...


The official debut of the car will come next month in Shanghai, so I would expect to hear more specifics and details then. That said, I would NOT expect details on the North American specific configurations and options until much closer to US launch. In fact, I would bet that we won't know things like specific horsepower figures, packaging and pricing until the LA or Detroit Autoshow (November 2013 or January 2014).

The good news is that the MQB product is significantly less expensive to manufacture and the sedan will come out of Gyor, Hungary for the US market, which again gives Audi a little bit more wiggle room and flexibility in pricing and packaging. The cost structure on this car is substantially different than was the old 8P Sportback so I would caution against trying to do apples-to-apples comparisons with current packaging and pricing.


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

BenGieCruz said:


> those are really good questions.
> 
> In my case, I do want the S3 but I like the front bumper of the A3 better than the S3...


I'll buy the A3, you buy the S3 and we'll trade front bumpers hahaha :thumbup: 



Travis Grundke said:


> The official debut of the car will come next month in Shanghai, so I would expect to hear more specifics and details then. That said, I would NOT expect details on the North American specific configurations and options until much closer to US launch. In fact, I would bet that we won't know things like specific horsepower figures, packaging and pricing until the LA or Detroit Autoshow (November 2013 or January 2014).
> 
> The good news is that the MQB product is significantly less expensive to manufacture and the sedan will come out of Gyor, Hungary for the US market, which again gives Audi a little bit more wiggle room and flexibility in pricing and packaging. The cost structure on this car is substantially different than was the old 8P Sportback so I would caution against trying to do apples-to-apples comparisons with current packaging and pricing.


Good to hear cost to audi will be cheaper.... hopefully that will trickle down too consumers cost... If you ever get answers to these questions, please post back..... Also if you ever get a chance, ask AoA why their is that significant price gap to USA and Canada... AoA isn't the only company that does it, but if one of the bigger companies changes it ways others will too......


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Boosted 01 R said:


> Good to hear cost to audi will be cheaper.... hopefully that will trickle down too consumers cost... If you ever get answers to these questions, please post back..... Also if you ever get a chance, ask AoA why their is that significant price gap to USA and Canada... AoA isn't the only company that does it, but if one of the bigger companies changes it ways others will too......


The Australians should be asking why when the value of their currency doubled, the imported cars' price did not drop by 50%.


----------



## Dawg90 (Sep 28, 2003)

LWNY said:


> The Australians should be asking why when the value of their currency doubled, the imported cars' price did not drop by 50%.


Currency hedging. It protects companies when currency drops, but also reduces their profit when currency increases. Once the hedging runs out/expires (several years), you'll start to see an impact of the new exchange rate.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Dawg90 said:


> Currency hedging. It protects companies when currency drops, but also reduces their profit when currency increases. Once the hedging runs out/expires (several years), you'll start to see an impact of the new exchange rate.


they must have had a really loaded up on swaptions for the USD, for them to pretty much permanently sell their cars cheaper in the US than in Europe


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

back to the topic...... Looks like the A3 sedan will have a nice front bumper like the S3, maybe its the S-Line model being shown...... was looking at AoA videos...... Looks nice to me


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> back to the topic...... Looks like the A3 sedan will have a nice front bumper like the S3, maybe its the S-Line model being shown...... was looking at AoA videos...... Looks nice to me


If you mean the blue one, I think that may be just an A3 sportsback or hatchback.


----------



## atlas310 (Apr 1, 2013)

VWNCC said:


> If you mean the blue one, I think that may be just an A3 sportsback or hatchback.


What is the name of that blue?


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope it is a sedan... looked at a lot of different pics, and I can't tell for sure... I would think its the sedan, considering all the current focus on the A3 sedans..... Its has the NA style license plate, LHD (which could go either way, really)..... Its an AoA video, posted about a week ago, I would think they shot this in NA, and really don't think they have any non sedans with that front, or e-tron's here yet...... nothing more that speculation really, by hey ya never know......

Color? I think its "Scuba Blue"


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Boosted 01 R said:


> I hope it is a sedan... looked at a lot of different pics, and I can't tell for sure... I would think its the sedan, considering all the current focus on the A3 sedans..... Its has the NA style license plate, LHD (which could go either way, really)..... Its an AoA video, posted about a week ago, I would think they shot this in NA, and really don't think they have any non sedans with that front, or e-tron's here yet...... nothing more that speculation really, by hey ya never know......
> 
> Color? I think its "Scuba Blue"


I doubt that it is a sedan. The reason I doubt it is because of the lack of all LED headlamps. I know it is not a standard feature, but it seems a little off when the white non S-line A3 has LED headlamps and this blue S-line A3 doesn't, when they obivously want to promote the high-tech LED headlamps. Of course it is just a guess.

None the less, that said, I do believe the S-line A3 will get the same bumper as the S3, even though the blue A3 may not be a S-line A3 sedan.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Boosted 01 R said:


> back to the topic...... Looks like the A3 sedan will have a nice front bumper like the S3, maybe its the S-Line model being shown...... was looking at AoA videos...... Looks nice to me


That's a German market 3 door hatch that is in the Audi Forum in the lobby of AoA Headquarters in Herndon. Don't analyze the looks of it too closely, but it is a really nice looking car - I was down there a few weeks ago and got a good close look at it in person.

-Tim


----------



## Boosted 01 R (Feb 10, 2013)

well that's misleading hahaha........... I'll just leave these things to the Fourtitude guys :thumbup:

Looks nice though, not a fan of blue for a car, but that looks really good.... I think its the front bumper


----------

